# Good dentist in Auckland



## canuck88 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I unfortunately think I might have a cavity, so I'm eager to get it looked at by a good dentist in the area. What experiences do you have with dentists here and can you recommend one that isn't too expensive?

I'm mainly looking for a dentist in CBD area, or South or East Auckland. 

Any suggestions will be appreciated!

Thanks


----------

